# Robalo 242 opionions



## Coastdude84 (Jan 13, 2015)

I am in the market for a new boat and have been eyeing the Robalo 242 cc. Took it for a test drive and it rode very smooth and dry in 3 to 5' seas. It feels very safe. I know the quality of Robalos has fluctuated over the years. Does anyone have an experience/knowledge on recent models regarding their quality and longevity? All opinions are welcome.


----------



## BubbaFett (Mar 17, 2012)

Try the Hull Truth website, bigger audience.

Hull Truth


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

If you plan to go way offshore, get twins . You'll regret it if you don't. 
You can get more for your money to get a boat a few years old. 

Show pictures once you buy your boat. We like boat pictures. 


.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

I agree with chapman, go used, lots of details within a 100 miles of here.


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Coastdude84 said:


> I am in the market for a new boat and have been eyeing the Robalo 242 cc. Took it for a test drive and it rode very smooth and dry in 3 to 5' seas. It feels very safe. I know the quality of Robalos has fluctuated over the years. Does anyone have an experience/knowledge on recent models regarding their quality and longevity? All opinions are welcome.


Hope you bought it. I love my 2008 R240. Great boat.


----------

